# Fall Colors



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I got back Saturday evening from a terrific week in the hills. The fall colors were amazing, the air was chilled, and the hunt was a blast. Even though I did not harvest a deer, I had a great week. I had the chance and passed on many small forkies and three pointers. My dreams will be haunted by the huge buck I played cat and mouse with the last morning in a pocket of quakies. The old buck out smarted me and will live to play the game with another hunter. I took some pictures that I though I would share with you all.

My journey began in the canyon at about 6500 feet in elevation. Back in the 1930s, it was discovered that the mountain contained a huge deposit of naturally occuring asphault. A gravity powered tram was built to carry the asphault down the canyon. The buckets still hang above the canyon floor.









As the road tops out at about 10500 feet, a picture looking west.









This is my home away from home. It sure beats sleeping on the ground, and I can pull this thing to places I would never dream of pulling a full-sized travel trailer.









A view looking south from the ridge we camped on. The quaking aspens in their full glory.









Opening morning!!! Anticipation builds in the frosty morning air as the sun begins to paint the eastern horizon.









I found myself in a quiet pocket of quakies as the sun finally cleared the eastern horizon.









A wood pecker searches for the last remaining meals before the winter sets in.









Fall colors were in their prime. Some gorgeous oaks among the quaking aspen.









From a distance, this tree looked to be on fire. A modern burning bush.









Although I did not harvest a deer. My 15 year old cousin managed to connect with this young buck.









A proud young hunter with his quarry.









There are many wild horses on the lower ridges. This is one that let me get close enough for a picture.









I also saw a few desert big horn sheep in the lower elevations.









Me at the end of a physically exhausting yet spiritually rejuvinating week.









I cannot wait until next year!!!

NHS


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some great pictures they reminded me of the weeks memories. i have not connected with a buck yet close twice but other hunters kind of blew it for me. it was actually pretty hard to climb back out of the canyons i was in because the elk were so thick and were screaming at each other non stop all day long.

in fact i was watching a couple of elk fighting with each other through a stand of aspens when i heard a comotion up above me. i turned in time to see a mammoth of an elk bust through some aspens above me running full tilt right past me at 20 yards or so into the frey. he busted up the smaller of the other two elk and went to kicking the other elks behind. while this ruckus was going on the smaller elk rounded up the cows and hightailed it to the next canyon. that is what it is all about talk about exciting.

in all i saw 20 different bulls and i would have to say i would have shot all but two. those 2 were the only ones that would have been under 370.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. I really like the sunset one. Simple, and very nice.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite was the opening morning with the sun peaking over the edge. All of us have been there in great anticipation for that sun the come up. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, those were some really great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice pictures


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

great pictures and fun story. i too , love that area. i ain't goin to say where it is but its a great place and i have seen some real whoppers there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good stuff.

Love the "Burning Bush". And the sunrise through the aspen.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

archery said:


> great pictures and fun story. i too , love that area. i ain't goin to say where it is but its a great place and i have seen some real whoppers there.


Thanks for keeping it on the DL. The rifle hunters did a number on them last year. The snow had them all bunched up in that area.


----------

